# Please don't buy more than 1 tag.



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I have talked with several people that stated that they have or were able to purchase more than 1 Spring turkey license. This was due to the selling of the leftover turkey tags. 

This is ILLEGAL !!

From the March 10, 2006 DNR press release: Individuals may purchase one leftover license in person on a first-come, first-served basis from any authorized Michigan hunting license agent, until the quota is met for each hunt unit. _It is unlawful to obtain or purchase more than one spring turkey hunting license_. 

If you have bought more than 1 tag or know someone that has...please take it back and have the extra license(s) voided.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know of someone who had a hunch that might be the case, so he went out, after already applying for, receiving, and BUYING a tag for the first hunt in Area J, and successfully purchased a left-over tag...I am desperately hoping this is a glitch in the system, I know for a fact that the licensing bureau of the DNR is aware of the problem as of last week...but I do not believe it has been "fixed" yet. 


It is illegal to take more than one bearded wild turkey in the spring in the state of Michigan, irregardless of how many tags you might have in your possession. 

And I do hope everyone here has some ethics, (I'm wondering if the DNR does, hmmm)...and no one uses this thread to run out and buy another tag...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

i wasnt crazy about the leftover tags to start with...more problems. :sad: should have just left it at an app. only like always.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

adam bomb said:


> . :sad: should have just left it at an app. only like always.


I agree.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Oh gezzzz, God forbid we screw them like the blantly screwed us.............


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I disagree Tom...nobody is screwing the DNR...they are simply hunting illegally if they have bought an extra permit.

This is nothing special...Linda as far as I know it is not a temporary glitch...more of a flaw that has never been addressed You can buy as many deer turkey permits/kill tags as you want. It seems ridiculous but true. Although the machine is issuing them....only the tag you are originally entitled to is valid.

I know Boehr has addressed this many times over the year as well. I believe the CO's get a list of multiple license purchasers and will contact the purchaser at some point to issue a citation. Seems like it would be easier to limit the purchases in the first place but....

I suspect the DNR press release was made do to the fact that this is a major departure from normal procedures in *any* of the limited quota hunts that are offered. I can see where this process is causing confusion and thus a higher number of "inadvertent" violations.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

At one time I thought it would be cool to be able to buy the extras just like doe permits, but after seein the 1st 5 days of this ZZ season I realize I was was wrong. I am not sure if it's because of the way people can buy them over the counter or what, but here in area ZZ every day sounds like opening day of deer season and the tresspassers are outta control Everybody must feel the need to be successfull because i have heard of people shootin them out car windows and off the roost and then braggin about it


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i don't understand that law anyhow....they issue a certain number of permits because thats where they want the population, whats wrong with a person taking 3 birds if they pay for them and nobody else was gonna buy those licenses...

whats the big deal??


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I was wondering about this as well when it first came out, it really doesn't surprise me at all with the last minute decision. I guess at least I don't have to worry about a bunch of people where I hunt, at least not legally because there were no leftover tags.

I really don't understand the logic here by the NRC/DNR though. . .first, they want to sell as many licences as possible to make more money, but they won't let someone buy two tags. I guess they need to figure out what they want to do and stick to their guns. I also wonder if they are trying to set some people up for buying two tags, might be some sort of entrapment for someone that doesn't exactly know the rules.

Oh well, typical DNR logic here, heck I am still waiting on the survey after the 5th year of the 118 DMU, not the 4th year!! A person could probably go buy as many turkey tags as they want and not get caught, the DNR can't even count to 5!!:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Because that's not the way the law is written-so it's illegal. That's what's wrong with it. 

If we were to change the law, and allow folks to buy multiple tags, (GOD FORBID-shades of the deer seasons!), then it would be acceptable, and legal, but it's not. 

I think folks have to remember that hunting seasons are NOT about drastically lowering the overall numbers of the animals being hunted, unless, like we are still doing with our antlerless deer seasons, that is the mindset of the DNR because of the presence of disease. Is that what we want with our wild turkeys?? Our wild turkeys are healthy, and in southern Michigan, the ZZ tags may be unlimited, but the wild turkeys are not, I don't care how private the land their on is. Most of the land in the core TB zone is also private, but there's still very few deer left up there, and the hunters are vacating the area in droves due to poor hunting. 

Hunting seasons are set to remove the excess numbers of animals so the remainder is within the carrying capacity of the habitat. And, as far as I'm concerned, the carrying capacity of the hunter.

Weatherby has indicated where that carrying capacity ends with spring turkey hunters.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Iimige,

Your correct and I agree with you but everyone has to have their own opinion. Your right, X amount of permits = of hunters and $$$$, but dosen't result in 100 harvest. As human beings no one is perfect just because they act offened dosen't mean there pure. Some violate traffic laws, income tax laws, poor credit rating by not paying what they owe, we can go on and on. My opinion is simple, people aren't happy unless they can feel important and complain without looking at themselfs. If the D.N.R. was really concerned, they would pursue criminal charges against these serious, nasty violations agains humanity:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Rusher-tell a kid it's ok not to go back and pay for that candy bar that he walked out of the store with without telling you he had it, (or use a turkey permit he just bought illegally) and the next time he goes in that store, he takes a case of beer. He drinks the case of beer, then decides it's ok to go back to that store with a gun...the store owner objects, and next thing you know, there's blood on the floor of that store. And it all goes back to you who told the kid that it wasn't that big of a violation, that it wasn't a serious, nasty crime against humanity.

I do hope you understand what I'm saying, it was very hard to translate what you tried to say.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Dear Ms. Linda,

Simply stated people who complain about this violate other things in life. If the D.N.R. thought it was a big issue they would take immediate action and pursue criminal action. As for kids this would have nothing to do with because you must meet legal age to obtain to make appilcation or otain any permit.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

This is simple. I agree with some of you. 1 bird, 1 tag, apply for it, or buy the guaranteed hunt. If you are unsuccessful, then buy the guaranteed hunt...but apply to begin with. If someone buys multiple tags or poaches, it is not screwing the DNR. It is screwing us, the hunters and also the birds. The same applies to deer hunting, which the DNR has already screwed up everywhere. But it won't ever change. There are way too many stupid people around. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry,

I'm going to put my glasses on next time


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> Rusher-tell a kid it's ok not to go back and pay for that candy bar that he walked out of the store with without telling you he had it, (or use a turkey permit he just bought illegally) and the next time he goes in that store, he takes a case of beer. He drinks the case of beer, then decides it's ok to go back to that store with a gun...the store owner objects, and next thing you know, there's blood on the floor of that store. And it all goes back to you who told the kid that it wasn't that big of a violation, that it wasn't a serious, nasty crime against humanity.
> 
> I do hope you understand what I'm saying, it was very hard to translate what you tried to say.


Wow, did that all happen in one day?:lol:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i think you misunderstood the point of my post..
i realize it's illegal. i dont' plan on buying more than one, i got the area i put in for.

i just don't understand the reasoning behind the law is all. if they don't want people buying more than one their computerized licensing system should reject anyone that already bought one...

it's like they're creating a loophole to nail people with, kinda like entrapment...i think it's bs.. no mistake.



Linda G. said:


> Because that's not the way the law is written-so it's illegal. That's what's wrong with it.
> 
> If we were to change the law, and allow folks to buy multiple tags, (GOD FORBID-shades of the deer seasons!), then it would be acceptable, and legal, but it's not.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

weatherby said:


> At one time I thought it would be cool to be able to buy the extras just like doe permits, but after seein the 1st 5 days of this ZZ season I realize I was was wrong. I am not sure if it's because of the way people can buy them over the counter or what, but here in area ZZ every day sounds like opening day of deer season and the tresspassers are outta control Everybody must feel the need to be successfull because i have heard of people shootin them out car windows and off the roost and then braggin about it


i hear ya there. 36,000 leftovers available for zz to start with. now there is 27,052 still available. it is definetly getting out of hand. could you imagine if that sold out, were only 5 days into season and look what you've encounter already. i think there will be more trouble to come. 

its not that hard to remember an app. date if ya really want to. im mean, you dont forget payday is on friday, or your house payment on the 18th of the month. lets keep it to app. again, and not turn it into nov. 15th. we dont have that many turkeys just yet.

*Thunderhead*


> Oh gezzzz, God forbid we screw them like the blantly screwed us.............


come on, are you serious? if people get two three permits a piece, go out and whack that many, then the population of turkeys will meet its demise. what would that do to your guide service and our great resource? i thinkb leftover permits are a result of making a desciscion without thinking things through. think long term too, not just short term.

good luck to everyone if you havent got your bird already. i got mine on the opener. story and pics to come sunday night. im headed back down with my mother and dad, so we can try and get them their birds too.

*all succsessful apps...not leftover, incase you were wondering.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Just imagine if the 234 hunt, which is open on both private AND public lands in northern Michigan and the UP as well as private only in southern MI, could be sold over the counter in an unlimited manner-which is what Bob Gwizdz suggested in last week's column...oh, brother...it would really turn into a circus. 

I know a lot of people who would quit turkey hunting in Michigan if that ever happened. And it will. Sometimes we don't realize when we're shooting ourselves in the foot. We sure didn't when it came to all those antlerless tags, did we?

I think it's really important for all the turkey hunters in southern Michigan to realize that the wild turkey is a finite, and sensitive resource...and that, despite their assurances that there's LOTS of turkeys in southern Michigan, the DNR has no idea how many there really are, but there's certainly a lot fewer turkeys in southern Michigan than there are deer. Yet the tags are unlimited, with more and more people getting interested in turkey hunting every year. 

Ok....:sad:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

The DNR will never get any of this stuff right. I have absolutely zero confidence in them, in any aspect. I do not believe that this is some sort of conspiracy. I believe the term entrapment was used. That would have required thinking things through, and they have proven year after year that is not something at which they are interested in doing. I don't even really know what it is that they do these days. I never see them. I would like to see them once in a while. Just to show them that I am legal, and laugh in their face.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

limige said:


> i don't understand that law anyhow....they issue a certain number of permits because thats where they want the population, whats wrong with a person taking 3 birds if they pay for them and nobody else was gonna buy those licenses...
> 
> whats the big deal??


This has to be one of the most irksome ideas I continue to hear espoused by many hunters, especially deer hunters. You are not paying for a turkey, but rather the "right to hunt" wild turkeys.

Dan


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

You're supposed to buy a tag?


----------

